
Share your startup – March 2019 - cx42net
I&#x27;m trying to make this a habit, so feel free to join in posting your startup :)<p>Please do a succinct post, to make this clear. Please include these details.<p>Love to know your plan(s) this month for your awesome project :)<p>* Name<p>* URL<p>* Small description (&lt; 10&#x2F;15 words)<p>* Current stage<p>* Your plan for this month<p>Thank you!
======
cx42net
Name: PDFShift

URL: [https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)

Description: Convert any HTML documents to high fidelity PDF in a single POST
request.

Plans: The re-design is almost done (said that last month ;) ). I plan to
launch it next week.

You can have a preview at [https://pdfshift-dev.netlify.com](https://pdfshift-
dev.netlify.com). Feel free to share your thoughts on the matter! :)

------
kris99
Name: Pulno

URL: [https://www.pulno.com](https://www.pulno.com)

Description: On-site SEO analysis tool with human-readable reports.

Current stage: Looking for users feedback.

You can try it with a 200-page limit free plan.

